# Knot question



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I spent some time this week making some fish finder rigs. I had a hard time getting a good knot in the 50# leader material I was using. I tried several from my little knot book and none seemed right.  Any suggestions for tying the leader line to terminal tackle??

The other problem I had was snelling hooks with 30# mono. I see BPS has a hook snelling tool. Has anyone tried it?

Thanks
Jeffrey in Richmond


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Take a look through Neil Mackellow's (Black Beard on the boards) webpage. Lots of informative stuff, including good knots to use for most surf fishing applications. Pick a couple that you can remember and tie well, and practice, practice, practice. 

As for the tool, if you're referring to the "Tie Fast" tool, it's pretty decent for tying heavy mono to a swivel or eye of a hook (in the place of a uni knot), but for snelling, I prefer the way Black Beard shows in his webpage.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Take a look through Neil Mackellow's (Black Beard on the boards) webpage. Lots of informative stuff, including good knots to use for most surf fishing applications. Pick a couple that you can remember and tie well, and practice, practice, practice.
> 
> As for the tool, if you're referring to the "Tie Fast" tool, it's pretty decent for tying heavy mono to a swivel or eye of a hook (in the place of a uni knot), but for snelling, I prefer the way Black Beard shows in his webpage.


This knot is in the book. The pics are much easier to follow than the books sketchs. I see where I was making my error. Thanks for the tip!

Tight lines
Jeffrey


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It's not difficult to snell a hook with 50lb test with no tools. The difficult part would be trying to explain how to do it with no pictures. I can do it, but I don't know how to explain or show you how....


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Goto this web link for a good snell with pictures*

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/fishing/article/0,12746,1185777,00.html

is a good link with pictures. look at the bottom for the snell. Strong, fast and easy way to do it.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I learned how to snell a hook from my father when I was a boy.

For heavy lines 25 lbs and above, you can loop 5 or 4 times instead of the standard 6. 
the heavier the line the less loop you need. Except make sure you leave 2 mm or more of line when clipping.

When making the loops, don't put too much tension. It is very difficult to pull the line through the loops if you do. Also you can peel off the line leading to scratches (not good for fluocarbon I use since the invisibility will be gone).

For terminal tackle, I use a standard Trilene knot. With heavier lines, I use 4 to 5 loops instead of 6. 

Always double check to make sure it is good and tight.

"Good and tight" is German for virgin.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

animatedknots.com


snell---
http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ishootback said:


> I spent some time this week making some fish finder rigs. I had a hard time getting a good knot in the 50# leader material I was using. I tried several from my little knot book and none seemed right.  Any suggestions for tying the leader line to terminal tackle??
> 
> The other problem I had was snelling hooks with 30# mono. I see BPS has a hook snelling tool. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...



I use the sandard striper FF rig setup. I snell my 60 or 80lb leader to my hook. Then I will usually tie a spider hitch and then loop it through my swivel. I used to use a straight uni knot but the spider so strong and easy I just use it.

My setup is this:

17lb main-line --> 50lb shock leader
spider hitch on the main line tied to the shock with a no name knot.

shock leader --> snap swivel
either spier hitch or uni knot

My hook leaders I make as I describe above.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

uni or clinch knot both are easy to tie and strong


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks all for the tips and web site.

I got the snell knots down and have been practicing snelling hooks nearly every day on my lunch hour. I have made about 10 each #1 khale and circle hooks and 1/0 khale and circle hooks. On the #1's I used 20# Berkley vanish line. On the 1/0's I used 30# Suffix mono.


I have made about 12 sliding sinker FF rigs using 50# flurocarbon leaber material and double 150# barrel swivels. 

I am anxious to get to the beach and try them out...

Tight Lines...


----------

